# A great buy!



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

+1. I love mine.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a jet knockoff and wish (now that i love turning) that I had bought this one. I love how you have pimped yours out with the green neon.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I got mine a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. This is actually my second Lathe, and there is just no comparison, the Delta 460 is a superior machine!


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

I love mine too.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Once again Delta has made amazing lathe. That lathe will last a life time.
With all Delta tools right out of the box quality.

Maybe its time to let go the 1941 craftsman and pick one of these up????

Thanks,Michael Frey
Portland,OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll be picking this one up in the next month or so…did you get a separate chuck for yours?


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

yes, I got the Nova G3. 
a note about the chuck. If you go with make sure you get a "Nova" threaded insert. I stress the brand name! the nova G3 chuck,


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

The one with the rounded corners is the nova insert. the other one is one that a certain company sold marked "nove insert" it isn't. Its an aftermarket and will not turn true!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks. The price is right on the Nova. I'm thinking of either that or the Oneway Talon, since the Talon is secure for reversing during sanding.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats on the lathe. I have to ask about the photo though. Whats that green glow from? Is your wood shop near a nuclear reactor or something?


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, no, Its a Neon Heineken sign

I hate Heineken! but the sign is cool!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That's cool… The Trekkie in e was thinking war bird but the odds weren't good.


----------



## slickSqueegie (Oct 8, 2011)

no, The D'deridex-class ship retreated to Romulus!

Engage!
Picard was the best right after Kirk!


----------

